# They're here in #'s



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought I would give you guys a heads up. I went goofin off around Port A jetties last weekend on a shake down trip and saw alot of different pods of poons rolling around the north and south jetties. I had one on for about three jumps on a trout rod and a live shad. There were some good sized tarpon rolling and chasing bait.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

its my dream to catch a tarpon i still have not accomplished this goal been tryin fer 4years now this july will be my 5th


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Shhhh.... They've been here for a few weeks... Just need the wind to chill out a little!


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

cody c dont know anything about fishing i have whiped his butt so many times he doesnt even fish with me anymore


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Wait we were both mistaken, the tarpon were spotted in POC. There are more fish there now, than there were last summer! Go get them boys!

Starebear, come on down, I'll show you some real fishing! We will use baits bigger than the fish we were catching that day.


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

that shows u must be catching pretty small fish then ha ha ha


----------

